# Hello From Far Away



## Emily Logan (Jul 3, 2014)

Once upon a time, in a kingdom called Far Away, there lived a young girl who was tormented by her peers. She had difficulties learning, for what reason no one knew. Gradually, over the space of a school year, this girl learned to read. She began escaping more and more into the world of fantasy. She read every thing she could get her hands on.

 The more she read, the more she found the books lacking. Every time they pointed the "camera" briefly in one direction, they'd snatch it away again. But she wanted to know more about where the camera had been for that all-to-brief a time. These instances grew until stories of her own began to form in her head. Wonderful stories of animals, mythological creatures, and more. Her fingers began to ache until she would write out some of her ideas.

 But, this girl had an enemy called Procrastination. Procrastination was devious. He whispered in her ear things to distract her from her passions in life. Things like playing on the computer and Nintendo games. One day he even threw her a curve ball that put her far off course, even from reading. He called it husband; someone who captured her heart and captivated her attentions. For several years (I've heard tell of 14 years), the girl didn't read more then a handful of books. Her well of imagination began to dry up. Finally she realized what was happening, and she decided to fight against it with all the powers of imagination she had left.

 Hello. My (pen) name is Emily Logan. I have written for NaNo 6 times and won 2. (Oh, the horror! I need to better that score. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You can find me under said pen name on NaNo's site.) I have a husband and we own our own home in a rural area. I have 2 cats and a dog and love the water. I feel most inspired in nature and love celtic music. Celtic Woman is currently my favorite group. I'm an Irish proud, H57 American.

 My genre, as you have probably guessed, is fiction. I also like some non-fiction and realistic fiction. Learning is still problematic for me; my strongest area is my imagination. I have never been published, but it would be nice. However, if I'm never noticed, that'll be ok too; because the part I like best is sorting out the story and working my way through the problems involved in writing one. My 2 biggest issues are, first and foremost, butt in chair and, secondly, working what I see in my head into written word.

Someone on another forum posted an intro that looked like an essay. It inspired me to write my story out like a fairy tale- but based on fact. Then thought I might share it with you, so here it is.


----------



## popsprocket (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello and welcome!

I, err, can't guarantee that this forum won't promote rather than discourage procrastination, but we'll certainly try our best!


----------



## Deafmute (Jul 4, 2014)

slow clap... great intro welcome to the forums, can't wait to see what you have in store for us.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jul 4, 2014)

Now that was a great intro. 

Welcome, Emily.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 4, 2014)

Welcome to the WF.   You might enjoy some of our word games and poetry games.

In any case, look around and make yourself comfy.


----------



## PiP (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Emily and a warm welcome to WritingForums.com 



Emily Logan said:


> I have written for NaNo 6 times and won 2.



SIX TIMES!!!!! I'm impressed. I completed the NaNo Challenge a couple of years ago and it was tough. It's definitely a great cure for procrastination! Kudos to you for attempting it six times. Will you be taking up the challenge again this year? If so  check out our NaNoWriMo forum.



Emily Logan said:


> My genre, as you have probably guessed, is fiction. I also like some non-fiction and realistic fiction. Learning is still problematic for me; my strongest area is my imagination. I have never been published, .



Once you have made ten posts you are welcome to share your work to the creative forums for critique. For some useful tips please check out Leyline's post: Tips On Presenting Your Story For Online Critique. 

If you enjoy challenges why not enter our monthly Prose Challenges? They are great fun and because you need to work to a deadline they help with the dreaded "P" word.

Looking for inspiration to get published? Check out Dale's Post WritingForums-com. His words certainly inspired me when I first joined WF.

Emily, if you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask.

PiP


----------



## Pandora (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi Emily, nice to meet you, welcome!


----------



## Emily Logan (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome everry one!

LOL, popsrocket. You don't have to hide that this forum has ways of procrastinating on it. I was checking it out for a couple of days before I decided I just had to join the community. But it does have some remarkable people. Like those who think catching snakes is a hobby. Yes, I saw that!  So I can imagine the array of research answers I can get from the community as well. 

PiP, I've celebrated NaNoWriMo since I found out about it 8 years ago. (2 years I wasn't able to participate due to an extremly trying, traumatic life situation.) I'd say November is one of my favorite months of the year; right up there along March- my birthday and St Patty's Day. It's a writer's retreat/camp meeting/holiday; however you look at it. Thanks for the various suggestions about the forum. I feel like I'm being given a mini tour! 

10 posts will be nothing. I've seen a couple of places I've wanted to pop in at, even before joining. I just didn't get a chance last night cause it was getting late.


----------



## squidtender (Jul 4, 2014)

Welcome to WF, Emily! If you need help keeping butt in chair, we do offer a special service: for a small fee, we'll send a mentor to your house with a hot glue gun and some duct tape.


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2014)

Emily Logan said:


> 10 posts will be nothing. I've seen a couple of places I've wanted to pop in at, even before joining. I just didn't get a chance last night cause it was getting late.



[-X Aha! Clearly procrastination. Care to trade some for sleep deprivation?

:hi:Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Nickleby (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes, marriage will definitely cut into your writing time. On the other hand, it forces you to prioritize what you can and will do during your bits of spare time.

Welcome to Writing Forums. Whether you see it as a hobby or a part-time nonpaying job or a sacred vocation, writing is what we're about. Learn, teach, share, or just waste time with us.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jul 23, 2014)

Welcome to WF Emily. Hopefully your efforts are effective ! Enjoy the forum.


----------

